# للمبدعون في برمجة Cnc فقط



## باسم عاروري (27 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كل عام وانتم بخير 
كيف يتم تحديد البوزشن عن طريق الانكودر او عن طريق ماتورات السيرفو
الرجاء الاجابه لان هذا السوال يفتح علماً واسعاً في تصنيع الماكنات​


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 سبتمبر 2007)

يتم التحديد عن طريق ال incoder dreiver لانه يرتبط بالحاسب مباشرة ويتم التصفير ايضا عن طريقه لهذا فهو محدد لمحرك الستيبر هذا على حد علمي لانني عملت على برمجة المكائن MAHO و ZAHER العملاقة للتفريز و بنظام ال G code ولكنني لست خبيرا بها


----------

